

Finland considering legalization of unsecured home WiFi networks - dkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/12/finland-considering-legalization-unsecured-wifi-networks/

======
elpuri
The article is misleading. The original finnish piece of news says the _use_
of unsecured wireless networks is going to be legalized. Having an unsecured
home network has never been illegal.

The legislators are justifying the legalization with the relatively small harm
caused by the 'lending', ease of securing the network and the difficulty of
figuring out what is actgually meant to be public and what is not.

